
Jared Richardson, Agile signatory, has passed away - oaf357
https://www.remembr.com/jared.richardson
======
mindcrime
Every death is a tragedy in its own way, but this one really hits me. Jared
was a really good guy, and I feel fortunate to have had the opportunity to
strike up a friendship with him many years ago. It's been so long that I don't
even remember exactly where/when we first met, but I'm almost sure it had
something to do with Jared presenting on Agile methodologies or something
along those lines.

When we started Fogbeam Labs, he was one of the first people I called up and
ask if I he'd listen to our pitch and give us his feedback. Of course he said
yes, and he was incredibly gracious in giving me a couple of hours of his time
to listen patiently to my rambling, and share his ideas and thoughts on things
we could do.

From what I can tell, pretty much everybody here who knew Jared thought the
world of him. The RTP area, the Agile community, and the world, are all
diminished by his passing.

R.I.P, Jared.

